# Alter Gott in Eiskrone?



## Engor (1. August 2009)

Als ich leztens in Eiskrone am Tränenbruch war ist mir beim tauchen was Interessantes aufgefallen. Irgendwie sieht das Ding aus wie C'thun... Wisst ihr was über das Vieh?


----------



## avryl (1. August 2009)

wenn es denn ein alter gott ist dann ist es ein teil von yoggi


----------



## Hugo2000 (1. August 2009)

Omg, spannung ! Will wer Popcorn ?


----------



## Sundarkness (1. August 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Omg, spannung ! Will wer Popcorn ?


ja ich reich mal rüber


----------



## Engor (1. August 2009)

Engor schrieb:


> Als ich leztens in Eiskrone am Tränenbruch war ist mir beim tauchen was Interessantes aufgefallen. Irgendwie sieht das Ding aus wie C'thun... Wisst ihr was über das Vieh?



hmm... aber ist yoggi wirklich so groß das in eiskrone ein teil von ihm im wasser ist?


----------



## Eysenbeiss (1. August 2009)

Mich erinnert das Ding da eher an das riesige Vieh, das man als Allianzler bei einer Quest in der Drachenöde an der Küste trifft, bevor man dann zu den Ka'luak zurück geht.


----------



## Ykon (1. August 2009)

für mich siehts einfach nach einem unglücklich programmierten Felsen aus


----------



## nostal (1. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> für mich siehts einfach nach einem unglücklich programmierten Felsen aus



dito, kA was ihr da tolles seht xD


----------



## Urakosh (1. August 2009)

"The Beast with a Thousand Maws," or "Fiend of a Thousand Faces" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das is nur eins von Yogg-Sarons Großmäulern das gestopft werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da haben Arthas Diener einfach zu tief gebuddelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (1. August 2009)

*popcorn fress*

hmm also über c'thun kannst auf wowiki lesen
und was das teil in eiskrone macht kp

sieht nicht nachm ini eingang oda sonst was aus
vl für irgendne quest

fragen über fragen

warten wir doch einfach die blizzcon ab


----------



## numisel (1. August 2009)

Ich bezweifle, dass das ein Alter Gott ist. Denn wenn es einer wäre, dann wäre er entweder 1. versteinert oder tot oder 2. würde, wenn er soweit an der Oberfläche ist, bereits Angst und Schrecken in Azeroth verursachen.

Und dass es ein Teil von Yogg-Saron ist, bezweifle ich auch, da Yogg-Saron unmöglich so riesig sein kann, dass er sowohl in Ulduar, als auch in Eiskrone mit einem Teil seines Zentrums (Kopf will ich nicht unbedingt sagen, bei den Göttern weiss man nie, was was ist). Alte Götter sind mächtig, aber soo mächtig auch wieder nicht.

Ich denke es ist entweder eine harmlose Gesteinsformation, oder ein kleiner Gag des Designerteams von Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. August 2009)

Ist C'thun (oder wie man iihn schreibt) das einzige riesige Tentakelviech 
in Warcraft?


----------



## Kalamo (1. August 2009)

Für mich sieht das ja aus wie die Überreste von etwas, die Frage ist nur von WAS


----------



## Engor (1. August 2009)

hmm aber ich muss dazu sagen...
es bewegt sich auch


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Ich tippe auch auf ein Stück von Yogg-Saron. Vielleicht hat er sich da aus der erde gebudelt aber das Wasser war ihm zu kalt? Beim 3. Bild sieht es ja wirklich sehr nach nem Maul aus...** Popcorntüte schnapp**


----------



## numisel (1. August 2009)

Ist das nicht wieder ein Fall für Galileo Mystery?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schnell, jemand muss Aiman Abdalah verständigen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sorry, musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vielleicht ist es irgendeine Sache, die die Untoten im Auftrag des Lichkönigs ausbuddeln sollen, vielleicht einfach nur ein mächtiger Gesichtloser, den Arthas versklaven will oder so?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Okay, dann denk ich, dass es ein abgefrorenes Maul von Yoggy ist**Popcorn schling**


----------



## Ketos (1. August 2009)

Also. Das Ding ist ein Sprössling von Yogg-Saron . In der Wc3 geschichte hat Arthas und Anubarakh "the forgoten one" besiegt,welcher ebenfalls ein Sprössling Yogg-Sarons war.

Dies ist anscheind auch einer von Yogg-Sarons Sprösslingen.


Achja und hier ein Bild.
http://images.epilogue.net/users/megaflow/yog-sothoth.jpg

Dies ist nur ein Teil von Yogg-Saron. Nur mit diesen kleinem"Teil" hat er den Weltenbaum in den Grizzlyhügeln zerstört.


----------



## numisel (1. August 2009)

Also buddeln die Untoten den aus weil? Oder wissen die gar nix davon und kloppen ihn nur aus Versehen frei?

Achja, der Zeichner von dem Bild gehört eingewiesen... will nicht wissen, was der denk, wenn er sowas malt.

*Popcorn klau und Tüte weiterreich*


----------



## Reystax (1. August 2009)

für mich siehts auch eher nach nem missgestaltetem stein aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wenns sich beweget... hmm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mysteriös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Vielleicht ist es auch ne rießige Muschel? Hast du mal versucht das zu looten?



Vielleicht ist es ja... hmm... tja... hmmm... **Popcorn kau** Ich habs! Der Graphiker von Blizzard hat da sein Gesicht hingeklatscht und wure erwischt, deshalb haben sie das drüber gespielt.

Oder es gammelt igrndwo im Meer noche alter Gottt rum. Vielleicht ist es auch das ding, wo der Kopf von in der Dunkelküste von ner Meistergleve durchbohrt wurde....** noch ne hand Popcorn nehm und die Tüter weitergeb**


----------



## hanspeterle (1. August 2009)

das is bestimmt en seeigel xD


----------



## numisel (1. August 2009)

Hat eigentlich einer schon die kleine Öffnung in der Mitte erkannt oder seh ich einfach nur Dinge, die nicht da sind?


----------



## Ketos (1. August 2009)

ja mit der zeichnung hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... naja halt nur eine fan art


ich denke mal dieser "Sprössling" wird mal eine mächtige Kreatur die der Lichkönig versklavt und die stärke von "the forgotten one" haben wird.

Evtl. sieht man ihn ja in der Icecrown citadel um besiegt zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchokoMac (1. August 2009)

Dadrunter ist ein GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ großes Loch, wäre da nicht der komische Fels/ alter gott/ müll dann würde das ganz Meerwasser in Azeroth dort den Bach runtergehen


----------



## Nephaston (1. August 2009)

die geissel benutzt ja für alles saronit gell??

wenn das nen teil von yogg ist dann klopfen sies warscheinlich blutig um daraus saronit zu gewinnen
da saronit ja nur yoggs blut ist


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Vielleicht ist das die Stinkesocke vom 2. der der drei? Vielleicht ist es eine Einrichtung von den Titanen, damit Azeroth innen nicht zu heiß wird?


----------



## Käs am Schlabbe (1. August 2009)

Bei Wowhead wird dies als "Presence of the Old god" beschrieben, betrachten wir das nun aus einem etwas größerem "Blickwinkel".

Diese "Presence" befindet sich im Weeping Quarry, wie man dort einige Scourge Miner findet sowie Wachen kann daraus schließen das die Geißel dort einen Tagebau betreibt.
Nun welches Erz baut die Geißel da ab....Saronit, das schließlich ein Produkt von Yogg-saron ist.

Zählen wir das nun zusammen...es ist wahrscheinlich ein Teil von Yogg-saron dass viel Saronit ausspuckt, den sonst würde die Geißel dort wohl nicht danach graben.

Klingt für mich irgendwie einleuchtend.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Vieölleicht ist es die unterseite von Zams Schuh?xD

Nee aber in der Mitte ist ja ein loch vielleicht ist dafür, weil die Goblins und Gnome für globale erwärmung sorgen, damit das Meer nicht überläuft?

Gott, rede ich heute einen Haufen scheiß raus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (1. August 2009)

Ketos schrieb:


> Also. Das Ding ist ein Sprössling von Yogg-Saron . In der Wc3 geschichte hat Arthas und Anubarakh "the forgoten one" besiegt,welcher ebenfalls ein Sprössling Yogg-Sarons war.
> 
> Dies ist anscheind auch einer von Yogg-Sarons Sprösslingen.
> 
> ...



Ähm Yog Sothot war jemand anderes und hat mal so gaaaaaanix mit WoW zu tun sondern ist ein Alter Gott aus dem Necronimikon.


----------



## Seacore (1. August 2009)

isn Teil von Yoggi, der sich über ganz Northrend erstreckt, und ja, er ist so riesig...


----------



## Ketos (1. August 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Ähm Yog Sothot war jemand anderes und hat mal so gaaaaaanix mit WoW zu tun sondern ist ein Alter Gott aus dem Necronimikon.




Ich meine auch nicht Yogg Sothot^^


----------



## Brubanani (1. August 2009)

> Zählen wir das nun zusammen...es ist wahrscheinlich ein Teil von Yogg-saron dass viel Saronit ausspuckt, den sonst würde die Geißel dort wohl nicht danach graben.



Das ist der Teil wo die verdauten Sachen rauskommen *hust*  wer weiß was yogg saron so alles frisst xD


----------



## leckaeis (1. August 2009)

Ketos schrieb:


> Ich meine auch nicht Yogg Sothot^^




Schau dir mal besonders das Ende deines Links an, den du uns geposted hat ...


Edith: Aber mal was anderes, wo ist "Tränenbruch" überhaupt? Irgendwie find ich das nicht ..


----------



## Trorg (1. August 2009)

Ketos schrieb:


> Ich meine auch nicht Yogg Sothot^^



Schau dir mal den Namen des Bildes an bitte.
Man merkt wieder lesen alleine bringts nicht, verstehen ist auch ganz wichtig dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (1. August 2009)

das ding ist eine rießengroße musch......................el


----------



## Achanjiati (1. August 2009)

Engor schrieb:


> hmm... aber ist yoggi wirklich so groß das in eiskrone ein teil von ihm im wasser ist?


Groesse ist definitionssache. Sein aktueller Wirt wurde jedoch dazu angeregt sich enorm unter Nordrend auszubreiten. Dennoch wuerde ich dem nicht zuviel Aufmerksamkeit schenken.




Nephaston schrieb:


> die geissel benutzt ja für alles saronit gell??
> 
> wenn das nen teil von yogg ist dann klopfen sies warscheinlich blutig um daraus saronit zu gewinnen
> da saronit ja nur yoggs blut ist


Blut ist hierbei nicht woertlich zu nehmen. Ausduenstungen wuerde es eher treffen. Ich glaube in einer Quest wurde es auch mal "Abfallprodukt" genannt.


----------



## leckaeis (1. August 2009)

Nunja, Yogg-Saron wurde ja auch erst wirklich geweckt, als der Baum Vordrassiel mit seinen Wurzeln an dem Gott kratzte.

Und besagter Baum steht ja bekannter Weise in den Grizzlyhügeln, Yogg-Saron selbst aber ist in Ulduar. 
Wer weiss schon, wie tief Yoggster mit seinen Tentakeln graben kann ..


----------



## Orker (1. August 2009)

Vl. ist der ja versteinert ^^...


Blizz hat ja mal irgendwo mal gepostet das es unmengen an titanten gottheiten in azeroth gibt .... bin ja mal gespannt wann maelstorm und der smaragdgrüne traum betretbar ist portale etc. gibts ja verstreut in azeroth und go


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (1. August 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Nunja, Yogg-Saron wurde ja auch erst wirklich geweckt, als der Baum Vordrassiel mit seinen Wurzeln an dem Gott kratzte.
> 
> Und besagter Baum steht ja bekannter Weise in den Grizzlyhügeln, Yogg-Saron selbst aber ist in Ulduar.
> Wer weiss schon, wie tief Yoggster mit seinen Tentakeln graben kann ..



Das Saronit welches überall zu finden ist stammt von Yogg-Saron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Mein ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben)


----------



## leckaeis (1. August 2009)

Orker schrieb:


> Vl. ist der ja versteinert ^^...
> 
> 
> Blizz hat ja mal irgendwo mal gepostet das es unmengen an titanten gottheiten in azeroth gibt .... bin ja mal gespannt wann maelstorm und der smaragdgrüne traum betretbar ist portale etc. gibts ja verstreut in azeroth und go



Jap, ein versteinertes Objekt das sich organisch bewegen kann.
Wer kann das nicht im versteinertem Zustand?

Den Rest von deinem Post kann ich nicht sinnvoll entziffern, tut mir Leid.


----------



## Felucius (1. August 2009)

Sehr nette Ideen hier auf jedenfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Besonders das mit dem Abfluss hat mir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich allerdings tendiere zu der Theorie, dass das evtl. ein Boss in der Eiskrone Zitadelle werden könnte, klingt für mich recht logisch, weil die Geißel ja alles infiltieriert und untersucht hat, wirds wohl extrem unwahrscheinlich sein dass ein Teil eines alten Gottes direkt unter ihrer Mine ist und sie es nicht bemerken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Bussen (1. August 2009)

Ich glaube das ist Yogg-Saron oder zumindest ein Teil von ihn. Es hat ja noch niemand gesagt wie er aussieht ich stelle mir ihn dann so vor:
............. _______________________________
Kopf1->(_______________________________)<-Kopf2    und dazwischen ganz viele Tentakel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith:das soll eigentlich einen Wurm darstellen hat aber nicht ganz geklappt


----------



## Ymenia (1. August 2009)

Ich finde es hat eher Ähnlichkeit mit C'thun als mit Yoggi... Bild unso auch wenn Yogg-Saron sicher eher in der Nähe ist, als C'thun, dessen Augen in AQ rumkullern. Vielleicht isses auch ein Haar von YS, in Form eines...etwas, in Ulduar kämpfen wir schließlich gegen sein HIRN *schüttel* Ich mag mir nicht ausmalen, was darüber oder darunter oder überhaupt drumherum ist.


----------



## Lethior (1. August 2009)

Das ist ein Notausgang,falls Arthas fast besiegt sein sollte,öffnet sich eine Falltür und da kommt er wieder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich glaube doch eher das ist irgendsoein Kopftentakelmaulnahrungsausgangsdingens von Yogg-Saron,der scheint ja doch ganz groß zu sein ^^


----------



## BossRulE (1. August 2009)

das is yogg, nur wie groß isn der?

der muss ja so groß wie sturmgipfel und eiskrone zusammen sein!


----------



## Crystania (1. August 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist Yogg-Saron oder zumindest ein Teil von ihn. Es hat ja noch niemand gesagt wie er aussieht ich stelle mir ihn dann so vor:
> ............. _______________________________
> Kopf1->(_______________________________)<-Kopf2    und dazwischen ganz viele Tentakel
> 
> ...



Du kannst das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub an dich.


----------



## The-Quila (1. August 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> das is yogg, nur wie groß isn der?
> 
> der muss ja so groß wie sturmgipfel und eiskrone zusammen sein!



yogg saron hat nordend verseucht. im prinzip ist er überall wo man saronit (wo kommt der name nur her...) findet. teilweise, oder auch nicht. er muss ja nicht überall in einem körper sein. können auch nur auswüchse sein. oder "externe" körperteile.


----------



## Zaltiras (1. August 2009)

Also das Ding ist ein teil von Yoggsaron, was genau wird man wohl vorerst nicht erfahren, aufjedenfall is das saronit ja blut abfallprodukt wurd alles irgendwo in wow mal genannt.
Da die Geißel viecher ja ihr Acherus mit ner Nekropole komplett aus Saronit kompensieren müssen ist es natürlich sehr wirtschaftlich direkt an einer quelle zu graben , Man baut ja auch kein eisen wahllos in der Landschaft ab sondern an einer erzader oder? 
Wenn etwas davon nicht stimmen sollte ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Faei (1. August 2009)

naja für mich siehts aus wie ein stein -.-


----------



## schmetti (1. August 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> ja ich reich mal rüber


für mich bitte noch eine cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muy87 (1. August 2009)

n gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mograin (1. August 2009)

vieleicht ist das das vieh was Arthas und Anub'arak getötet haben


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (1. August 2009)

aber das geilste ist ja, das sie es fast genauso machen wie damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damals: Ahn'qiraji und der Endboss C'thun (alter Gott) und danach dann Naxxramas ne Ini mit Untoten

heute: Ulduar und der Endboss Yogg'saron ^^ und danach wohl die Arthasini mit Untoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Koloseum kann man ja nicht so richtig als "INI" bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ist C'thun (oder wie man iihn schreibt) das einzige riesige Tentakelviech
> in Warcraft?


Nö seine ergebensten "Jünger" sehen auch so ähnlich aus, nur nicht ganz so imposant


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (1. August 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist Yogg-Saron oder zumindest ein Teil von ihn. Es hat ja noch niemand gesagt wie er aussieht ich stelle mir ihn dann so vor:
> ............. _______________________________
> Kopf1->(_______________________________)<-Kopf2    und dazwischen ganz viele Tentakel
> 
> ...



ach shit ich lach mich grad so schlapp xDDD


----------



## Meculer (1. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Also ich find das ja alles echt HOCHspannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...   Ich finds toll wenn jemand solche auffaelligkeiten findet und sie den andern mitteilt. Ich werd mir das Yoggi-A-Loch auch noch ansehen und daran nachforschungen betreiben xD!

Aber mich wuerds echt ma interessieren wie gross unser yogi-baer wirklich ist. .... von Ulduar bis nach Grizzlyh. oder noch weiter?! ueberallwo Sarnot ist.....naja weiss nich ich glaub das waer schon zu krass.

mfg Meculer/ Nhyssa


----------



## Greuliro (1. August 2009)

Versteinert? ne
Vereist? ne
Tod? eher nich

das teil bewegt sich oO
war eben selbst dort

(tränenbruch ist südlich des schattengewölbes)


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (1. August 2009)

Nun, wie jeder hier schon schreibt, ist das ein Teil von Yogg-Saron.
Und zur größe von Yogg-Saron lässt sich nur spekulieren.
Ich vermute ja, das Yogg-SAron insgesamt die größe von Scholazaarbecken bis Sturmgipfel, wenn nicht sogar noch weiter, hat.
Wieso? Weil es dort Saronitablagerungen gibt, und Saronit ist ja bekanntlich ein Abfallprodukt von Yogg-Saron.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (1. August 2009)

habs auch schon oft gesehen... sieht aus wie n riesiger Pixelfehler der zuckt xD


----------



## Mhavokk (1. August 2009)

ich war auch eben dort und das ding bewegt sich also wie mein vorgänger schon sagte versteinert tot oder vereist kann das ding dann keineswegs sein           
also nachdem was ich schon so von yoggi und c´thun gesehen hab würde ich sagen entweder is das ein hinterteil (sorry is aber eine vermutung von mir) von einem alten gott oder ein anderer alter gott das ding kann da whrscheinlich nich weg weil es sich irgendwie verkanntet hat (die stacheln)


----------



## Raffit (1. August 2009)

Wo ist den dieses Teil zu finden?


----------



## Alohajoe (1. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ist C'thun (oder wie man iihn schreibt) das einzige riesige Tentakelviech
> in Warcraft?


Hm nö. Angeblich soll es mehrere Alte Götter (so heißen die Tentakelviecher^^) in Azeroth geben.
Zwei davon sind namentlich bekannt (C'Thun, Yogg Saron). Einer liegt tot bei Dunkelküste in der Meistergleve.

Mehr Infos hier --> http://www.wowwiki.com/Old_god


----------



## Kiefa (1. August 2009)

SchokoMac schrieb:


> Dadrunter ist ein GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ großes Loch, wäre da nicht der komische Fels/ alter gott/ müll dann würde das ganz Meerwasser in Azeroth dort den Bach runtergehen



würde wenn da das wasser runtergeht ja zur Südmeerkampagne passen ^^
dadurch werden die inseln wieder begehbar odewr so weil durch die Klima..ähh...ups...da durch das Loch der meeresspiegel sinkt und die inseln wieder hochkommen ... blablabla


----------



## Kiefa (1. August 2009)

wenn es sich bewegt kann es auch einfach der klägliche versuch gewesen sein da eine szenerie in form von einer Seeanemone hinzumachen sein wer nicht weiß was das is flamt etzt bitte nihct rum sondern schaut bei wikipedia  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandalore (1. August 2009)

Also: Yoggi Saron hat, wie man in diversen Questtexten lesen kann einfluss auf Northrend genommen. Unter anderem hat er das SARONIT (oh Wunder nach ihm benannt, aus genau diesem Grund) aus dem Inneren von Azeroth an die Oberfläche gebracht. Da an dieser Stelle in Icecrown nach Saronit für die Geißel gesucht wird, kann man davon ausgehen das wir hier den Teil von Yogg Saron sehen, der das Saronit nach oben befördert hat.


----------



## muyuukuubi (1. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> für mich siehts einfach nach einem unglücklich programmierten Felsen aus




Für mich auch^^ Aber wenn es sich bewegt? Dann denke ich mal das es vielleicht doch ein Teil von unserem (ironie on ) kleinen ( ironie off ) Yoggi ist ;D


----------



## Lykono (1. August 2009)

entwarnung leute! ich war auch mal eben da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kann in das ding reinschwimmen und 5 meter tiefer ist der boden!^^ :<
also nichts yogg saron sieht eher aus wie das innere einer muschel :x


----------



## markbergs94 (1. August 2009)

Es Gibt nur einen Gott ^^
nennen wir die teile einfach hochstapler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wenn yogi (nicht der bundestrainer ^^) kinder hat dann mache ich sofort einen raid auf sw auf xD


----------



## N0stra666 (1. August 2009)

Ich bin auch gerade hin geflogen und mir ist aufgefallen, man kann durch das teil durchschwimmen o-0 ich schwimm gerade unterhalb/in ihm


----------



## Widock (1. August 2009)

Grafikfehler. Neuste Treiber drauf?

Ich denk auch öfter ich seh alte Götter, aber nur so lange bis mein System wegbricht.


----------



## Hexerhans (1. August 2009)

Mhavokk schrieb:


> oder ein anderer alter gott das ding kann da whrscheinlich nich weg weil es sich irgendwie verkanntet hat (die stacheln)



Unwahrscheinlich weil, soviel ich weis, Yoggi so ziemlich alles von sich beamen kann.


----------



## Membaris (1. August 2009)

Echt Myseriös. Wir sollten Galileo bescheid sagen. Die untersuchen das bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tribola123 (1. August 2009)

Yogg-Saron ist riesig ... in Ulduar wird nur sein Kopf getötet, er selbst verteilt sich über ganz Nordend. Der Weltenbaum in den Grizzlyhügeln wurde z.B. zerstört weil er mit den Wurzeln Yogg-Saron berührt hat. also ist es nicht unwarscheinlich, dass dies ein Teil Yogg-Saron's ist.


----------



## killiderhp (1. August 2009)

Also, entweder ist das ein Bug das man durch ihn durchschwimmen kann (aber wie man an meinem screen sieht geht es) oder es ist wirklich nichts, allerdings sieht es stark nach unserem yoggi aus...weiß net was ich davon halten soll


----------



## Arthashand (1. August 2009)

ganz einfache theorie es ist von yogg saron weil c´thun oder so is in azzeroth ganz unten in silithus aber yoggsaron n nordend ganz oben im sturmgipfel und eiskrone gleich daneben also wan von yogg saron ich tippe aber auch das c´thun und yogg saron verwand sind beides so tentakel teile oder yoggsaron vater.........    pls eure meinungen zu meinem beitrag      ´´popcorn fress o fast leer wer gehr nachfüllen``entschuldigt rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (1. August 2009)

Es ist vielleicht ein Abkömmling von Yogg der da unten eingegraben war und jetzt von der Geißel ausgegraben wurde.
Wäre doch möglich, dass dieser Abkömmling einer der Bosse in der Zitadelle wird.


----------



## Savo3 (1. August 2009)

Also mit patch 3.0.9 war das teil noch ned da


----------



## monthy (1. August 2009)

Yoggi und Thunfisch sind beides alte Götter. Diese sind auch schuld an den versuchten Übernahmen der Brennenden Legionen. Im Prinziep haben die beiden und der Dritte die ganze Zeit versucht, Azheroth zu unterjochen. Aber nie direkt sondern immer mit Hilfe anderer böser Kreaturen und Gestalten.

 Die drei waren ursprünglich in Azheroth gefangen und haben auf diesem Weg versucht wieder frei zu kommen.
Sie haben es aber, wie man sehen kann, nie wirklich und vollständig geschaft. Ich glaube sonst müßte es unmöglich sein, diese zu besiegen. 

Topic: Habe mir das angeschaut. Könnte wirklich ein Hinterausgang von Yoggi sein. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Vielleicht bekommt er aber auch diesem Weg seine Kinder. 
Er könnte sich ja theoretisch selbst fortpflanzen.

Mfg


----------



## WithU (1. August 2009)

kann wer mal auf ner map makieren wo das is möchte es mir gerne anschauen


----------



## -Kaleb- (1. August 2009)

Es ist der Arsch der Welt, noch nie einen After gesehen?


----------



## Virusmaster (1. August 2009)

Ich würde her sagen, wenn das natürlich kein programierfehler ist, dass es sich um den leichnam des "Vergessenen" aus WC3 handelt, den Arthas besiegt.


----------



## Occasus (1. August 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> Ich würde her sagen, wenn das natürlich kein programierfehler ist, dass es sich um den leichnam des "Vergessenen" aus WC3 handelt, den Arthas besiegt.




Weißt du auch zufällig wie der heißt?


----------



## nachtwalter (1. August 2009)

also es kann einfach nicht der Leichnam des Vergessenen aus WC3 sein weil Arthas und Anub´Arak den in den Tiefen von Azjol gekillt haben...
(wer mir nicht glaubt einfach mal nachspielen ist ja kein Akt)

Von der Form her könnte es gut ein Teil von Yogg Saron sein, oder eine Seeanemone...

Betrachtet man den Ort wo es liegt fällt einem auf dass dort der Tagebau der Geißel liegt...

Wenn man jetzt bedenkt dass die Alten Götter von den Titanen tief (ich meine damit "sehr tief") unter Azeroth gefangen wurden und dank der Wurzeln des Baumes Vordrassiel (mein Dank an die Nachtelfen für den schönen Bockmist den sie da verzapft haben -.-) frei kommen konnte und wir nun in Ulduar an Yoggies Hirn klopfen dürfen...

Bedenke man nun noch die ekliptische Streckung der Kontinentalplatte in verbindung von Erosion und Drift, fällt einem auf dass Yogg nur in die höhe wachsen muss um überall gleichzeitig zu sein...

Und der Tatsache dass Saronit eine Ausdünstung von Yogg persönlich ist...


... bleibt nur noch eine mögliche Schlussfolgerung übrig:



Das Teil ist die verloren gegangene Oster-Überraschung von Blizz und ihr habt sie gefunden, freut euch n Keks!


----------



## Bllademaster (1. August 2009)

und der Dl is auch echt sauber?


----------



## Ymenia (1. August 2009)

monthy schrieb:


> Yoggi und Thunfisch sind beides alte Götter. Diese sind auch schuld an den versuchten Übernahmen der Brennenden Legionen. Im Prinziep haben die beiden und der Dritte die ganze Zeit versucht, Azheroth zu unterjochen. Aber nie direkt sondern immer mit Hilfe anderer böser Kreaturen und Gestalten.
> 
> Die drei waren ursprünglich in Azheroth gefangen und haben auf diesem Weg versucht wieder frei zu kommen.
> Sie haben es aber, wie man sehen kann, nie wirklich und vollständig geschaft. Ich glaube sonst müßte es unmöglich sein, diese zu besiegen.
> Mfg




Ich glaub du verwechselst da was...die Drei und die alten Götter (wie C'thun und Yogg) sind nicht die gleichen Wesen! Die Drei haben es bisher nicht geschafft aus ihrem Verlies tief im Mahlstrom zu entkommen, im Gegensatz zu C'thun und Yogg-Saron, die mit Hilfe ihren Gefängnissen zumindest bis an die Oberfläche entfliehen konnten.


----------



## BlackBirdone (1. August 2009)

Sehr interesannt wir werden sehen was es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es lässt auf großes hoffen


----------



## Thaocy80 (1. August 2009)

Engor schrieb:


> hmm... aber ist yoggi wirklich so groß das in eiskrone ein teil von ihm im wasser ist?



Man sagt er ist unter ganz Nordend.
Kennst du den zerstörten Weltenbaum in Grizzlyhills? Dieser wurde von yoggi zerstört, da die Wurzeln des Baumes ihn berührten.


----------



## Dark Guardian (1. August 2009)

Er hat einen Felsen entdeckt dessen Form etwas seltsam ausschaut.... WOW!


----------



## Reâchi (1. August 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Er hat einen Felsen entdeckt dessen Form etwas seltsam ausschaut.... WOW!



Er hat einen Felsen entdeckt der sich bewegt...musst auch schonmal bissl mehr lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermind1991 (1. August 2009)

Da hier schon öfters nach einer Karte gefragt wurde wo der Tränenbruch den ist, hab ich mal kurz gegoogelt (google weis immer alles ! ) http://wow.freierbund.de/map_and_guide/313...enbruch.html#mc


----------



## Dark Guardian (1. August 2009)

Reâchi schrieb:


> Er hat einen Felsen entdeckt der sich bewegt...musst auch schonmal bissl mehr lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann ist es eine unglücklich eingefärbte und verkrüppelte Wasserpflanze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiksterminator (1. August 2009)

Hab mal ein kleines Video von dem ding hochgeladen,für die Leute die nicht wissen wo es ist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HCgX_hmaGA


----------



## KinayFeelwood (1. August 2009)

Das ist einer der Ausläufer Yogg-Sarons. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin bezweifel ich, dass weder C'Thun noch Yogg-Saron tot ist. Würde auch nur einer der beiden sterben, würde das Gleichgewicht der Welt soweit ich mich informiert habe vollkommen auseinander gerissen werden.
Das heißt man hat nur einen Teil des alten Gottes getötet, das könnt sowas sein was noch da ist.
Theoretisch könnte das auch ein anderer alter Gott sein, (soweit ich weiß sieht C'thun von unten so aus)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. August 2009)

das ist eine riesige seeanomone ganz klar!


----------



## Manaori (1. August 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> Das ist einer der Ausläufer Yogg-Sarons. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin bezweifel ich, dass weder C'Thun noch Yogg-Saron tot ist. Würde auch nur einer der beiden sterben, würde das Gleichgewicht der Welt soweit ich mich informiert habe vollkommen auseinander gerissen werden.
> Das heißt man hat nur einen Teil des alten Gottes getötet, das könnt sowas sein was noch da ist.
> Theoretisch könnte das auch ein anderer alter Gott sein, (soweit ich weiß sieht C'thun von unten so aus)




Jein, zumindest bei C'thun wurde von Blizz selbst in einem Comic (weiß nur leider grade nicht, welcher) bestätigt, dass er tot ist. Und auch bei Yogg Saron ist jetzt eben deswegen nicht ganz unwahrscheinlihc. Wenn man noch den toten oder gebannten Gott in Dunkelküste bedenkt... 
Da gab's doch in Ulduar und so dieses Bild, wo ein Teil von Kalimdor unter Wasser oder weggebrochen ist oder was weiß ich.. *pfeif* Na, dämmert's? Verschwörungstheorien ftw!


----------



## numisel (1. August 2009)

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung an alle, die es nicht wissen oder vergessen haben:
Es gibt 5 Alte Götter. Einer liegt unter der Meistergleve an der Dunkelküste mit einem Schwert von Sargeras im Kopf. Dann sind da noch C'thun und Yogg'Saron, die, wie wir wissen, schon des öfteren getötet wurden.
So, also bleiben für die kommenden Erweiterungen noch zwei Alte Götter über.

ABER, wie hier auch öfters schon geschrieben wurde, sind das nur ihre weltlichen Manifestationen. Die eigentlichen Götter hocken in einer Parallelwelt und werden dort festgehalten. Ab und an kommen sie da als neue Manifestation raus und machen uns das Leben schwer (komischerweise immer Mittwochs...)

Fakt ist einfach, dass das Ding ein Teil von Yoggi sein kann, es kann aber auch alles mögliche andere sein. (Galileo Mystery - taugliche Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Feltor (1. August 2009)

Ganz einfach ausgedrückt: Ab damit ins offiziele Blizzard Forum... entweder sie beantworten es oder sie löschen es weil wir Spieler eins ihrer Geheimnisse entdeckt haben.

Made my Day!!!


----------



## numisel (1. August 2009)

> Ganz einfach ausgedrückt: Ab damit ins offiziele Blizzard Forum... entweder sie beantworten es oder sie löschen es weil wir Spieler eins ihrer Geheimnisse entdeckt haben.



Wir sind Zeuge einer der größten Verschwörungen der Menschheitgeschichte. Leonardo da Vinci hat in seinen Werken Hinweise hinterlassen, damit wir dem Geheimnis auf die Spur kommen.

Zitat 'Medivh aus Allimania' Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (1. August 2009)

Schiksterminator schrieb:


> Hab mal ein kleines Video von dem ding hochgeladen,für die Leute die nicht wissen wo es ist.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HCgX_hmaGA



HOLY SH*T!

Das Teil bewegt sich ja wirklich. *grr*



naja, einfach ne bombe drufschmeißen, dann ich schluss mit dem "Ding"


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (1. August 2009)

Es könnte sich um einen Kraken handeln...sicherlich sieht sowas im RL anders aus, aber mit ein wenig fantasie...kraken sind der Warcraft-Mythologie jedenfalls existent (siehe "World of Warcraft: Die Nacht des Drachen")

Wahrscheinlicher ist es in meinen Augen jedoch, dass es sich um einen der Forgotten Ones handelt (siehe http://www.wowwiki.com/Forgotten_one)


----------



## HappyChaos (1. August 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> dito, kA was ihr da tolles seht xD


Menschen sehen nur das,was sie sehen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ice Blood (1. August 2009)

Chillt mal alle wenn das nen alter Gott oder Joggsaron sein soll wird Blizz uns schon drüber aufklären ^^


----------



## Autumm (1. August 2009)

Also für mich sieht des Ding aus wie das http://wow.buffed.de/index.php?eID=tx_cms_...235b9dbc57587ed und dieses Ding sieht irgendwie aus wie C'Thun und wenn die Arakkoa es schaffen ihn in die Scherbenwelt zu hohlen dann geht das bestimmt auch in Nordend


----------



## Der Vergelter-Paladin (1. August 2009)

Interessant, könnte hinhauen Autumm


----------



## Dabow (1. August 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Omg, spannung ! Will wer Popcorn ?



Ja bitte


----------



## Wishhh (1. August 2009)

Habe auch mal ein Video gemacht das wahrscheinlich schnell rausedited wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.wegame.com/watch/Pr_senz_des_Alten_Gottes/           sry wegen der grafikfehler, kP warum das passiert ist.


fals das Video rausedited wird, hier ein Link zu dem eigenartigen Wesen was wir dort finden können :
es handel sich um die Präsenz des Alten Gottes ->  http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=31562

Mfg Wishhh

p.s. damit ist ausgeschlossen das es ein Stein ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arquilis (1. August 2009)

Ich denke auch dass es ein teil von Yogg ist. Aus irgendeinem Grund stößt er da Saronit aus, und die Geißel gräbt danach. Ob er nun so groß ist, dass er sich von Ulduar nach Eiskrone erstreckt, weiß ich nicht, vielleicht ist das Teil auch abgetrennt worden???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tante Edith meint, dass die Popcorntüte so langsam leer sein müsste, und geht eine neue holen.


----------



## Strappleberry (1. August 2009)

Ich könnt mir schon gut vorstellen, dass es ein Stückchen von Yoggi ist, denn er is ja wirklich nen großer Brocken. 

und  ist das bei den alten Göttern nicht so, dass wir bei C' Thun und Yoggi nur die körperliche Gestalt getötet haben, wegen diesem ganzen "Sonst gerät ganz Azeroth aus dem Gleichgewicht" und so?


----------



## Haidutschi (1. August 2009)

Auf der Spur einer der größten Vertuschungsaktionen der Menschheit, 
noch größer als die gefakte Mondlandung und der 2. Schütze hinterm Zaun beim Kennedy-Attentat!


----------



## Dexter2000 (1. August 2009)

ich glaub das ist der Große Vergessener gewesen den Arthas niedergestreckt hat wo er in Azol Nerub war ist doch alles eingestürtz. Oder ich kann auch falsch liegen


----------



## leckaeis (1. August 2009)

Also NOCHMAL :

C'Thun ist tot! Das wurde offiziell von Blizzard bestätigt.
Da liegt der Sachverhalt nahe, das auch Yogg-Saron gestorben ist.

Und kommt mir nich mit Geschichten wie "Vielleicht ist ja nur sein Gehirn tot" ....
Hirntote Götter sind genauso gefährlich tote Götter ..


BTT:
zu dem Vid was ein paar Posts über mir geposted wurd : kann es sein das sich das Ding bewegt? Also im Sinne von, es wandert ein bisschen nach links oder rechts?
Weil ich meine, das es bei mir an einer anderen Stelle hing.


----------



## Vrocas (1. August 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Also NOCHMAL :
> 
> C'Thun ist tot! Das wurde offiziell von Blizzard bestätigt.
> Da liegt der Sachverhalt nahe, das auch Yogg-Saron gestorben ist.
> ...



Welcher Bereich von Azeroth hat denn unter den Tod von C'Thub gelitten?


----------



## leckaeis (1. August 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Welcher Bereich von Azeroth hat denn unter den Tod von C'Thub gelitten?



Keiner.

Nichts desto trotz ist C'Thun tot. ganz offiziell. Nicht nru sein Auge oder so ...


----------



## mobbel14 (1. August 2009)

Also das es ein stück von yoggsaron bezweifle ich es eher. Weil wenn jemand den wowmodellview benutzt steht diese ding unter "halfbodyofcthun" das hest halber körper von cthun. und auch den vergleich von dem teil und yoggsaron passen farblich nicht übereinander. Es könnte wirkllich nur eine seeanemone sein wenn blizz mal wieder zu faul war en neues modell zu erstellen oder es hängt noch en geheimnis dran nämlich das allergleiche gibs ja auch bei c'thun's kampf.



MfG mobbel


----------



## Vrocas (1. August 2009)

C'Thun war ein alter Gott und sie wurden net umsonst nur eingesperrt...
Die Alten Götter sind an Azeroth gebunden. Hätten die Titanen sie alle getötet wäre Azeroth gefallen und alles wäre zerstört.
Und nach deiner Aussage muss C'Thun ja tot sein. Wieso hat Azeroth dann keinen Schaden davon getragen? Irgendwas ist an der geschichte faul^^


----------



## leckaeis (1. August 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> C'Thun war ein alter Gott und sie wurden net umsonst nur eingesperrt...
> Die Alten Götter sind an Azeroth gebunden. Hätten die Titanen sie alle getötet wäre Azeroth gefallen und alles wäre zerstört.
> Und nach deiner Aussage muss C'Thun ja tot sein. Wieso hat Azeroth dann keinen Schaden davon getragen? Irgendwas ist an der geschichte faul^^



Ich weiss ja nicht, ob du einfach pauschal die Hälfte meines Posts überliest, oder ob du einfach nur blind bist.
Nicht nach MEINER Aussage ist C'Thun tot, sondern nach der Aussage von BLIZZARD. 
Falls dir das nichts sagt, das sind die Menschen die sich die ganze Kiste ausgedacht haben -.-"

Oh man ey ..


----------



## Shac (1. August 2009)

Es kann sich nur um ein Teil von Yogg Saron handeln. Er ist der einzige Alte Gott in Northrend der noch übrig gewesen ist. Außerdem erstreckt sich sein Leib über den halben Kontinent. Wie genannt wurde ist Saronit ein Teil Yogg-Sarons und das findet sich ja auch in der flüsternden Schlucht am heulenden Fjord ebenso wurde Vordrassil manipuliert durch Yogg Saron weil der Baum direkt über einem seiner Körperteile gepflanzt wurde und er so sich mit dem Baum verbinden konnte. Es spricht auch dafür weil die Titanen die alten Götter deshalb nicht getötet haben weil diese mit Azeroth so eng verbunden sind das sie Azeroth vielleicht vernichten würden dadurch. Es gibt ja auch einen Tempel unter Eiskrone.


----------



## Vrocas (1. August 2009)

Jetzt werd ma hier net so frech, kleine!
Und versuch auch net abzulenken, dass du unrecht hast. Ich kenne solche Leute wie du, denken immer sie hätten was zu meckern und wenn sie selber mal nen fail haben dann werden sie ganz kleinlich, empfindlich und fangen sofort an zu flamen. Versuchs mal mit ner Anti-Aggressions Therapie. Is ja net zu fassen wie sich die kleinen heutzutage benehmen...


----------



## Droyale (1. August 2009)

hat mir wer cords wo genau das in tränenbruch liegt?


----------



## leckaeis (1. August 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Jetzt werd ma hier net so frech, kleine!
> Und versuch auch net abzulenken, dass du unrecht hast. Ich kenne solche Leute wie du, denken immer sie hätten was zu meckern und wenn sie selber mal nen fail haben dann werden sie ganz kleinlich, empfindlich und fangen sofort an zu flamen. Versuchs mal mit ner Anti-Aggressions Therapie. Is ja net zu fassen wie sich die kleinen heutzutage benehmen...



Ob du mir jetzt letzen endes glaubst, oder ob du denkst ich würde hier gleich ausfallend werden, ist mir geline gesagt egal.
Wenn du aus Posts immer genau das Gegenteil interpretierst, dann lass ich es an dieser Stelle einfach, mit dir über Tatsachen zu diskutieren die selbst von offizieller bestätigt worden sind.

in irgendeinem der Comics von Warcraft kann man nachlesen das C'Thun tot ist, ob das nun wem passt oder nicht.


----------



## Wishhh (1. August 2009)

> zu dem Vid was ein paar Posts über mir geposted wurd : kann es sein das sich das Ding bewegt? Also im Sinne von, es wandert ein bisschen nach links oder rechts?
> Weil ich meine, das es bei mir an einer anderen Stelle hing.



Ja, er hat sich bewegt^^, commi vom Video lesen warum es etwas anders ist^^


----------



## Cemesis (1. August 2009)

Egal was über C'Thun gesagt wird, für mich sieht dieses "Ding" aus wie ein schlafender C'thun. Vom Model passts eher wie Yogg'Saron und wenn man es sich von der Seite ansieht, kann man erkennen das das Ding genau wie C'thun Augen hat die geschlossen sind.

Was ich mir allerdings auch vorstellen kann, das dieses Ding "Tod" ist, weil Blizz ja sagte das C'thun getötet wurde und sich nur durch das Wasser mitbewegt und das es von Yogg'Saron angewiesen wurde oder vielleicht von Arthas selbst die Leiche dort hin zu schaffen um es vielleicht wieder zu erwecken oder die restliche Macht des alten Gottes zu entziehen.

Wie man ja wissen sollte sie die NPCs bei der Meistergleve vom einem Kult die ebenfalls versuchen die restliche Macht zu rauben. Gibt glaub ne Quest dazu wo man das nachlesen kann. Ähnlich könnte ich mir das bei diesem Teil in Eiskrone auch vorstellen.

Ich kann mich jetzt auch nicht mehr genau an die Quests erinnern die mit Tränenbruch zu tun haben. Wobei ich mich frage wonach die da graben?

Und das es sich im eine Seeanemone handelt, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Seeanemonen wachsen wenn überhaupt nur in offenen Gewässern und nicht in einem Steinbruch in dem sich Wasser gesammelt hat und dann auch noch so groß.

Achja und #leckereis 

Wenn du ein wenig die Aktivitäten rund um die Story von Warcraft mitverfolgt hättest, müsstest du wissen das Blizzard sich nicht immer an das hält was in irgendwelchen Comics oder Büchern steht. Blizzard ändert gerne Geschehnisse wie sie es gerne hätten. Und keiner von uns kann vorhersehen was sie in Zukunft ändern oder noch einfügen. Da kannste dich noch so viel in deinen "Comics" reinsteigern.

Und weil mich diese Erfahrungen dies gelehrt hat, halte ich diese Theorie für nicht so unwahrscheinlich.


Mfg


----------



## Pacster (1. August 2009)

Wird sich wohl um nen Teil von Yogg handeln.  Wieso sollte es nicht nach C'thun aussehen? Die alten Götter sind alles Parasiten und wurden auf die gleiche Art erschaffen und ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass sie dann auch alle ähnlich aussehen. Hat jemand denn Bilder von den Alten Göttern?


----------



## monthy (1. August 2009)

Nichts desto trotz gehören C´thun und Yoggie zu den dreien die auch im Krieg der Ahnen erwähnt werden. 

Somit sind alle drei tot und das größte Unheil wurde von Azeroth getilgt.

Alle Götter haben sich andere Rassen zu nutze gemacht.

Ich kann mir aber immer noch gut vorstellen das das ein Teil von Yoggi ist. Warum auch nicht. Wir haben bis heute immer nur Teile von den alten Göttern gekillt. Mehr nicht. Außerdem dauert es eine Weile, bis der Hintern merkt , dass das Gehirn tot ist. ( Bei der Größe von der wir im Moment ausgehen). Nevenzucken und so ;-)

Mfg


----------



## DeadSand (1. August 2009)

Nur weil C´thun tot ist muss das nich gleich heisen, das iwas in der Welt zerstört wurde^^ 
gibt ja noch andere Götter und azeroth wird sicher erst zerstört, wenn alle alten götter Tod sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asra111 (1. August 2009)

Das ist ein Stein sonst nix =)


----------



## Cloudsbrother (1. August 2009)

Soweit ich weis wurde gesagt das die Gefahr besteht das Azeroth mächtig schaden nehmen würde wenn die alten Götter vernichtet würden.
Aber halt nur vielleicht. Die Titanen sind auch nicht allwissend. 
Könnte mir auch vorstellen dass das Ding so eine art Sprössling einer der alten Göttter ist.
Muss ja nicht mal von Yoggi oder C´thun sein.


----------



## monthy (1. August 2009)

Wenn es denn dann wirklich so kommt, dann wird Azeroth im nächsten Addon auseinander brechen. So wie es ja auch schon in anderen Threads angesprochen wurde. Irgend wann ist nun einmal auch ein alter Gott tot.

Das ganze Gefüge wird instabiel und die Kontinente brechen auseinander.

Schau mer mal 

Mfg


----------



## Monoecus (1. August 2009)

Presence of the Old God

Presence of the Old God is a maw located in Icecrown which resembles C'thun. They also both share the same model. The maw is located at the bottom of some water in the middle of the Weeping Quarry, and moves and seems to be alive.

------------------------------------------

Präsenz des alten Gottes

Die Präsenz des alten Gottes ist ein Schlund, welcher sich in Eiskrone befindet und C'Thun ähnelt. Beide teilen sich auch das selbe Model. Der Schlund befindet sich auf dem Grund von etwas Wasser in der Mitte des Tränenbruchs und bewegt sich und scheint am Leben zu sein.

-----------------------------------------

Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Old_god
Übersetzung: Monoecus


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

wenn ich das hier lese wird mir schlecht .... wieviele leute keine ahnung von der wow lore haben...das tut echt weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu dem ding da ich denke ma das is einfach ein teil von yogg-saron der an die oberfläche gekommen ist aber nix macht ... der gute yogg-saron ist denk ich mal so ziemlich komplett unter nordend verteilt und hat da überall mal kleine stellen von sich heraus gucken


----------



## Vrocas (2. August 2009)

DeadSand schrieb:


> Nur weil C´thun tot ist muss das nich gleich heisen, das iwas in der Welt zerstört wurde^^




doch


----------



## Raz0rblador (2. August 2009)

Asra111 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Stein sonst nix =)



welcher stein hat augen und bewegt sich?


----------



## Soramac (2. August 2009)

Ach Leute, die Antwort ist ganz simpel:

Das ist der Stöpsel fürs große Meer, wenn den jemand zieht, dann wird World of Warcraft kaputt gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach Leute, die Antwort ist ganz simpel:
> 
> Das ist der Stöpsel fürs große Meer, wenn den jemand zieht, dann wird World of Warcraft kaputt gehen
> 
> ...



*hustentablette such*


----------



## Migrin (2. August 2009)

Wenn das tatsächlich ein Körperteil sein soll, dann kommt ja wohl nur ein Anus mit Hemoroiden in Frage oder ? =P


----------



## Jerremix (2. August 2009)

mich würden die koordinaten mal interresieren um es selber mal ingame zu sehen anstatt nur auf bildern.
fände toll wenn jemand die koordinaten hätte


----------



## Monoecus (2. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach Leute, die Antwort ist ganz simpel:
> 
> Das ist der Stöpsel fürs große Meer, wenn den jemand zieht, dann wird World of Warcraft kaputt gehen
> 
> ...



*Den Stöpsel ziehen geht*

@Über mir: Südlich vom Schattengewölbe im Steinbruch...


----------



## DeadSand (2. August 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> doch




weil?


----------



## leckaeis (2. August 2009)

DeadSand schrieb:


> weil?




... weil die Titanen dachten, sie würden immer ein Stück von Azeroth vernichten, wenn sie einen alten Gott töten, deswegen haben sie die alten Götter bloß weggesperrt.

Das sich aber auch die Titanen mal irren können, wurde ja in den Hallen der Steine und den Hallen der Blitze uuund natürlich in Ulduar mehrfach bewiesen.

Von daher kann man auch davon ausgehen, das die Götter sterben können OHNE dabei Azeroth zu sprengen/zerstören whatever.


----------



## Deathfury (2. August 2009)

Also ich denke mal das dass was mit dem Maelstorm zutun hat da das Spiel Warcraft 3 mit dem Maelstorm Bild ended.

Und ich denke nicht das es von diesem Yogg-Saron ist oder wie auch immer ist mir auch Wurst.

Ich denke das ist ein teil das einfach im Grund liegt von den Alten Ruinen der Naga die in den Maelstorm geflüchtet Sind.

Vllt ist es auch was vom Lichking man weis es nicht.

Vllt auch einfach ein teil von C´thun aus Aq 40

Naja ich Tendiere zu Maelstorm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

Deathfury schrieb:


> Also ich denke mal das dass was mit dem Maelstorm zutun hat da das Spiel Warcraft 3 mit dem Maelstorm Bild ended.
> 
> Und ich denke nicht das es von diesem Yogg-Saron ist oder wie auch immer ist mir auch Wurst.
> 
> ...



wat? wo endet wc3 mit nehm maelstrom bild?
und warum sollten naga ruinen in northend sein?
und wie sollte ein teil von c´thun nach northend kommen?...ok die alten götter sind alle groß(bis auf den unter meistergleve) aber so groß nun auch wieder nicht =O


----------



## Bussen (2. August 2009)

Ich würde einfach mal behaubten Engor poste mal deine Entdeckung im offiziellen Forum mal schaun was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathfury (2. August 2009)

In Warcraft 3 wird nur von dem Mael Storm geredet und da ich mir sicher bin das dass was damit zu tun hat weil der Maelstorm in WoW noch nie Vorkam.

Und wie Naga Ruienen nach Nordend gekommen sind?

Die Nagas waren früher überall auf der erde verteilt .

Vllt haben sie auch noch einen Versteinerten Naga gott in den Meeren von World of Warcraft oder es zieht sich einfach nur an.

Da sie ja verdrängt wurden?

Also ich tippe immer noch auf die geschichte mim Maelstorm^^


----------



## Frostbeule16 (2. August 2009)

Vote 4 aiman abdallah


----------



## Þunraz (2. August 2009)

Entweder es ist ein unglücklich designter Felsen oder es soll ein totes Seeungeheuer (so eins wie vor Theramore) sein. 

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Lenay (2. August 2009)

Nen plumper komisch verformter Felsen oder ne Steinformation isses nicht,dafür sieht das ein bisschen zu gewollt aus.Ich denke auch das es was mit den Ruinen unter der Eiskronenzitadelle zu tun hat.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen das da mal eine Ini hinkommt.Ansonsten kann es ja wirklich ein Teil eines Gottes sein... ^^.


----------



## Escander (2. August 2009)

Deathfury schrieb:


> In Warcraft 3 wird nur von dem Mael Storm geredet und da ich mir sicher bin das dass was damit zu tun hat weil der Maelstorm in WoW noch nie Vorkam.
> 
> Und wie Naga Ruienen nach Nordend gekommen sind?
> 
> ...



1. Es gibt keine Naga Ruinen in Nordend.
2. Der Mahlstrom ist in der Mitte von Azeroth und ich glaube kaum dass der mit diesem Maul oder was es auch ist zu tun hat.
3. Die Nagas waren früher nicht überall verteilt. Nagas sind ehemalige Nachtelfen die sich bei der großen Teilung in Nagas verwandelt haben.
4. Diese Statue die du meinst ist kein versteinerter Nagagott sondern einfach nur Azhara, die Königin der Nagas.
5. Nagas wurden nicht verdrängt. Sie leben hauptsächlich in Nazjatar, das übrigens auch im Mahlstrom ist und wurden dort von uns in Ruhe gelassen.

Lern erstmal die gesamte Warcraft Lore bevor du einfach drauf losredest.


----------



## Crosis (2. August 2009)

mobbel14 schrieb:


> Also das es ein stück von yoggsaron bezweifle ich es eher. Weil wenn jemand den wowmodellview benutzt steht diese ding unter "halfbodyofcthun"


ja das ist die lösung^^ wenn man davon ausgeht das azeroth keine scheibe ist(und nicht unbedingt eine kugel xD) könnte es mit der wölbung so hinkommen das silithus auf der anderen seite liegt und cthun hat sich einfach zur einen seite nach ahn'qiraj und zur anderen richtung ahn'kahet(die qiraj und neruber sind verwand hab net den link aber steht glaub auf woweurope irgendwo) gegraben ist aber leider in eiskrone rausgekommen^^

btw wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist ein alter gott unter dem brunnen der ewigkeit(also im maelstorm) gefangen und einer ist zumindest mit dem smaragdgrünen traum verbunden(deshalb die bösen alptraumdrachen) wenns nicht der gleiche ist dann haben wir mit denen 5


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

Escander schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt keine Naga Ruinen in Nordend.
> 2. Der Mahlstrom ist in der Mitte von Azeroth und ich glaube kaum dass der mit diesem Maul oder was es auch ist zu tun hat.
> 3. Die Nagas waren früher nicht überall verteilt. Nagas sind ehemalige Nachtelfen die sich bei der großen Teilung in Nagas verwandelt haben.
> 4. Diese Statue die du meinst ist kein versteinerter Nagagott sondern einfach nur Azhara, die Königin der Nagas.
> ...



danke danke ^^ du sprichst mir aus der seele obwohl es könnte rein theoretisch noch nachtelf ruinen auf northend geben weil die nachtelfen ja vor der teilung azeroths am mondbrunnen lebten und bestimmt auch einige auch auf dem teil lebten der  jetzt northend ist


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (2. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> für mich siehts einfach nach einem unglücklich programmierten Felsen aus



Irgendwas muss man Praktikanten ja machen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein spass, das ist der neue Dungen ,,Schneckenhaus,, Gary ist der Endboss.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Durch das Teil kann man durchschwimmen! und da unten ist 



Spoiler



NICHTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. August 2009)

ich finde wenn man an den rand von diesem Ding schwimmt sieht man 2 sachen dran die wie geschlossene augen aus.


----------



## Cekol (2. August 2009)

Arthas liebt Saronit... 
Die alten Götter kann man sich nicht so direkt vorstellen... 
vielleicht sucht Arthas die überreste oder den direkten Kontakt zu Yoggi oder C'Thun oder einem anderen? 
Vielleicht begegnen wir einem Nekro-Gott? Aber dann wäre Arthas doch zu mächtig für uns "stebliche Helden".
Northrend gehört Jörg-Sauron und deshalb könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dies einfach ein Teil von ihm ist. Wie gesagt wurde, es war nur ein Auge von C'thun, hat Yoggi ja auch Augen. Die gehören ja der selben Spezies an. 
Arthas lässt also nach Yoggi graben, um noch mehr Saronit zu finden.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (2. August 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Das sich aber auch die Titanen mal irren können, wurde ja in den Hallen der Steine und den Hallen der Blitze uuund natürlich in Ulduar mehrfach bewiesen.



titanen sind nicht unfehlbar, wie du schon sagst, ich meine das beste beispielt ist wohl Sargeras.

Zum thema Azeroth geht kaputt, das wurde ja schon widerlegt da 3 tot sind und alles noch ganz ist.
Eins ist aber sicher, sollten die Titanen vernichtet werden, so wird das komplette universum vernichtet. 

Ich freu mich auf Sargeras 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (2. August 2009)

Cekol schrieb:


> Arthas liebt Saronit...
> Die alten Götter kann man sich nicht so direkt vorstellen...
> vielleicht sucht Arthas die überreste oder den direkten Kontakt zu Yoggi oder C'Thun oder einem anderen?
> Vielleicht begegnen wir einem Nekro-Gott? Aber dann wäre Arthas doch zu mächtig für uns "stebliche Helden".
> ...


Ich glaube,dass sich das logisch anhört,aber ich weiß nicht richtig.^^

Also wie schon auf einer der ersten Seiten gesagt wurde,denke ich auch,dass das ein unglücklich Programmierter Felsen ist.
Ooooodeeeerrr,Ich habe keine Fantasie.
Weil für mich sieht das nicht nach C'Thun und auch nicht nach Yogg-Saron aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (2. August 2009)

popKORN

Sicher so für eine Quest, wo man irgent ein stein rein setzen muss


----------



## Spichty (2. August 2009)

Kann pls jemand mal die Koordinaten posten?


----------



## -Migu- (2. August 2009)

Das ist so ein Teil wie in der Badewanne um den Abfluss abzudichten, damit man schön Baden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corok (2. August 2009)

ok, mal im WoW model viewer nachgesehn. das teil nennt sich "halfbodyofkthun.m2" ist also definitv ein alternatives model zu cthun. was es da macht... ka.

mir scheint es sehr warscheinlich, das es fälschlicher weise dort gelandet is, da man auch hindurch und noch einige meter tiefer schwimmen kann, bis zum boden des sees.

[attachment=8514:half_kthun.jpg]


----------



## Droyale (2. August 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> ja das ist die lösung^^ wenn man davon ausgeht das azeroth keine scheibe ist(und nicht unbedingt eine kugel xD) könnte es mit der wölbung so hinkommen das silithus auf der anderen seite liegt und cthun hat sich einfach zur einen seite nach ahn'qiraj und zur anderen richtung ahn'kahet(die qiraj und neruber sind verwand hab net den link aber steht glaub auf woweurope irgendwo) gegraben ist aber leider in eiskrone rausgekommen^^
> 
> btw wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist ein alter gott unter dem brunnen der ewigkeit(also im maelstorm) gefangen und einer ist zumindest mit dem smaragdgrünen traum verbunden(deshalb die bösen alptraumdrachen) wenns nicht der gleiche ist dann haben wir mit denen 5



klingt logisch


----------



## Manconi (2. August 2009)

Das ding sieht aus wie irgendeine Pflanze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (2. August 2009)

Da hat wohl einer die gleiche Entdeckung gemacht wie du:

http://eyehorn.com/wpforums/viewtopic.php?...9&view=next 

Mein Tipp: Mach einen Thread auf im WoW-Forum, am besten im US-Forum.


----------



## M.A.U.L. (2. August 2009)

Ich denke mal neunzigprozentig ist das n Stück von Yoggi.

der ist ja bekanntermassen (wurde ja aschn erwähnt) so riesig.
Könnt aber wie auch schon gesagt n Sprössling sein.
Und genau das ist meine Meinung!
Was sollte es sonnst sein.
Sieht zwar aus wie C'thuns "unterteil" aber auch wie der Vergessene.
Also zimelich warscheinlich ist Xogg Vater. *g*

Mfg


----------



## Teradas (2. August 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Teil wie in der Badewanne um den Abfluss abzudichten, damit man schön Baden kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Für Riesen,die Baden wollen?


----------



## Haszor (2. August 2009)

Meculer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Also ich find das ja alles echt HOCHspannend
> ...



Wer sagt denn er kann sich unter der Erde nicht bewegen? Vllt macht er einen Ausflug zur Tundra, lässt sein Hirn aber in Ulduar für die Raidtypis. Nach drei Tagen in der Tundra - Ein stein hat ihn gekratzt und überall sprießte Saronit aus dem Boden - dachte er sich "RAuf und runter in der Tundra! Auf nach Zul'drak" usw.


----------



## searinus (2. August 2009)

da steht das wäre vll der leichnam


----------



## Cekol (3. August 2009)

Corok schrieb:


> ok, mal im WoW model viewer nachgesehn. das teil nennt sich "halfbodyofkthun.m2" ist also definitv ein alternatives model zu cthun. was es da macht... ka.
> 
> mir scheint es sehr warscheinlich, das es fälschlicher weise dort gelandet is, da man auch hindurch und noch einige meter tiefer schwimmen kann, bis zum boden des sees.
> 
> [attachment=8514:half_kthun.jpg]




öhhhhhhmmmmm 

warum steht da Kthun und nicht Cthun? =/ vllt nicht so relevant... aber wenn doch! *Akte X Musik abspiel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I WANT TO BELIEVE!


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (3. August 2009)

die alten götter sind mit die mächtigsten wesen in azeroth, daher schätze kann er seinen geist eh aussenden, und hat warsch. gigantische auswüchse.


----------



## Muckefug (3. August 2009)

Kann es sein das 80% der ganzen Wow Fanboys ueberhaupt nichs von der Warcraft Story wissen?
Warum spielt ihr ueberhaupt ein Rollenspiel wenn ihr nicht mal wisst worum es eigentlich geht.
Das kenne ich bei keinem anderen Roleplay.
Eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis fuer die Comunity.

Wenn ich mir sowas hier reinziehn muss.

Zitat:
Einer liegt unter der Meistergleve an der Dunkelküste mit einem Schwert von Sargeras im Kopf.
^^Das stimmt so nicht.Es gibt keine genaue Ueberlieferung wer von Titanen den alten Gott besiegt hat aber Sargeras war es zu 100% nicht.
Bis zu seiner Abspaltung vom Pantheon fuehrte er die Klinge "Gorshalach",die Hoheklinge des Pantheons.
Doch als Sargeras, der alte Träger der Hoheklinge, sich gegen seinen Bruder Amanthul wandte (Der das Oberhaupt des Pantheons darstellt), zerbarst das Schwert, als es die Verderbnis seines Trägers erkannte. 

Zitat:
Also ich denke mal das dass was mit dem Maelstorm zutun hat da das Spiel Warcraft 3 mit dem Maelstorm ended.
^^Warcraft 3 endet mit dem Mahlstrom? Achsooooooo.Die Geschehnisse die sich in Warcraft 3 abspielen sind Tausende von Jahren NACH der Explosion des "Brunnen der Ewigkeit".

Zitat:
Die Nagas waren früher überall auf der erde verteilt.
^^Das ist fuer mich der groesste Vopar ueberhaupt.Die Nagas existieren erst seit der Explosions des Brunnens.
Und zwar ab dem Zeitpunkt als Azshara einen Pakt mit einem mächtigen Wesen ( spekuliert wird mit Neptulon), kurz bevor Azsharas Energie Schild einbrach.
Somit besiegelte sie das Schicksal der Hochgeborenen die von den Wassermassen und dem Brunnen in die Tiefe gezogen wurden.

Zitat:
Yoggi und Thunfisch sind beides alte Götter. Diese sind auch schuld an den versuchten Übernahmen der Brennenden Legionen.
^^Stimmt auch ueberhaupt nicht.
Es stimmt das die alten Goetter versuchen alles Lebende zu versklaven und zu unterjochen  mit allen Mitteln aber mit der Brennenden Legion haben die nichts absolut NICHTS zu tun.
Die Hochgeborenen haben mit dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit rum experimentiert ohne Einwirkung von Aussen.
Dabei ist Sargeras auf dieses Energiefeld aufmerksam geworden und hat Azshara korrumpiert und fuer sich benutzt.
Die Folgen daraus sollten ja jetzt bekannt sein.
Bei der 2ten Invasion der Legion war Medivh der schuldige aber auch nur geringfuegig da Sargeras die Gewalt ueber ihn hatte.
Die hatte er deshalb da er nach dem verlorenen Kampf gegen Aegwynn, sich in ihr versteckte.
Als Aegwynn dann den Sohn Arans gebahr wurde einige Energie von Sargeras mit uebertragen.


Zitat:
Die drei waren ursprünglich in Azheroth gefangen und haben auf diesem Weg versucht wieder frei zu kommen.
^^Stimmt auch nicht ursprünglich trieben die alten Goetter oberhalb ihr unwesen.
Bis bekanntlich die Titanen die noch sehr junge Welt  Azeroths fanden und sie reformierten sag ich einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie verbannten 4 Goetter und toeteten einen.
Ihre Leutnants Ragnaros, Therazane, Al'Akir und Neptulon,die die Elementarfuersten darstellen wurden ebenfalls  mit ihrem Pack verbannt und zwar auf eine Abyssische Ebene.

Zusatz fuer die jenige die es Intressiert.
Kurz nach der Verbannung der Elemente brach Krieg zwischen ihnen aus.
Diesen zettelte Ragnaros an denn dieser wollte mehr Macht.
Er toetete Prinz Donneraan den Sohn von Al Akir und weidete ihn aus.
Da er aber nicht in der Lage war ihn komplett zu absorbieren teilte er die ueberreste von ihm und gab diese seinen 2 hoechsten Offizieren Garr und Baron Geddon.
Das duerfte vielleicht einige Intressieren die sich damals schon fragten, warum man mit diesen 2 Items nach einer langen Questreihe in Silithus den Windseeker beschwoeren konnte.

Achja falls ihr euch fragt was mit den anderen Elemtaren passiert ist.
Al Akir und Therazane ( uebrigens die Mutter von Prinzessin Theradras) flohen sofort vom Plateau.
Neptulon und sein "Gezeiten Tribunal" fluechteten zwar auch aber nur fuer kurze Zeit, denn Neptulon der das staerkste Elementar neben Ragnaros darstellt kaempfte bzw. kaempft immernoch erbittert gegen Ragnaros.
Die Hydraxianer sollten einigen noch bekannt sein.
Diese unterstehen dem Wasserfuersten und fuer sie soll man ja auch im Molten Core kaempfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darum moechten sie auch das man die Runen loescht.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einigen Intressierten jetzt mit meinem Wissen erfreuen.

Falls ihr noch Fragen habt ....fragt.


----------



## Belphega (3. August 2009)

Das Ding am Foto wird sicher die gesamte WoW verändern..


----------



## madon (3. August 2009)

woho! Fies dreckige gesichtsschmelze an einem teil von yoggi!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 shadow priests sind eben doch zu imba! XD


----------



## Thewizard76 (3. August 2009)

Vieleicht baut Blizz sowas auch nur ein um zu schauen was die Leute sich darunter vorstellen um dann die beste Idee umzusetzen


----------



## Belphega (3. August 2009)

Was auch immer das Teil darstelln sollte.. schade dass in WoW nach fast 5 Jahren immer noch alles aus Ecken und Kanten besteht ._.


----------



## minosha (3. August 2009)

Kann es nicht sein, dass das die Überreste von Yogg Sarron sind? 

Er wurde ja von den Titanen besiegt.

Ist nur ne Vermutung. Habe nirgends gelesen wo er Besiegt wurde.


----------



## DarkØm3n (3. August 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Kann es nicht sein, dass das die Überreste von Yogg Sarron sind?
> 
> Er wurde ja von den Titanen besiegt.
> 
> Ist nur ne Vermutung. Habe nirgends gelesen wo er Besiegt wurde.



Also, was du so von dir gibst...grenzt echt an mangelnder Intelligenz.
1. Yogg-Saron wurde von den Titanen besiegt? Wieso können wir, obwohl er besiegt wurde, gegen ihn (bzw. Kopf/Hirn) in Ulduar kämpfen?!
2. Die Titanen haben ihn nur eingesperrt, weil die Vernichtung eines alten Gottes die Vernichtung Azeroth's hätte bedeuten können.

Also, demnächst bitte lesen lernen, wurde alles schon über mehrere Seiten durchgekaut.


----------



## minosha (3. August 2009)

Nicht gleich frech werden. 

Nicht jeder ist ein Lexikon wie du.


----------



## minosha (3. August 2009)

Um mich zu rechtfertigen:
Ich kann sehr wohl lesen, und ich habe auf Seite 3 damit aufgehört und meinen Senf (der gar kein mist ist) dazu gegeben.

http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Yogg-Saron

hier steht ,dass Yogg Sasron besiegt wurde.


----------



## noidic (3. August 2009)

The-Quila schrieb:


> [..]wo man saronit (wo kommt der name nur her...) [..]



Würde vermuten vom realen Mineral Saponit...


----------



## m0rg0th (3. August 2009)

Also ich würde jetzt nicht zu viel darin sehen - ich bezweifle dass das irgend etwas wichtiges ist und kann Ykon nur zustimmen:


Ykon schrieb:


> für mich siehts einfach nach einem unglücklich programmierten Felsen aus


----------



## Muz (3. August 2009)

scheiß egal was es ist ^^ los holt euer dyinamit und sprengen wir wech die **** xD


----------

